
This guy now owns Murfie’s nearly 1M abandoned CDs - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2020/2/5/21121594/crossies-murfie-madison-wisconsin-arkansas-1-million-abandoned-cds
======
cxr
Here's the pitch video for Crossies, which sounds like it's supposed to use
the same business model that Murfie ran on, only including movies:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEYbDMmbBoI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEYbDMmbBoI)

If this takes off at all, one of his biggest expenses will probably be fending
off lawsuits. A lot of of the heavy lifting has already happened in the
MP3tunes case, but it would be nice to see someone actually stand up in court
for the compatibility exception to the DMCA's anti-circumvention nonsense.

EDIT:

Oh, hey:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=pontifier](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=pontifier)

~~~
pontifier
Hi

------
rasz
> protested the blockchain asset company NEM, claiming it took a bunch of his
> money. He once ran for mayor of Provo on the platform of disincorporating
> the city

so a sucker and a loonie?

------
ct0
I wonder if he is on r/datahoarder

------
nickthemagicman
He seems like a cool guy. I wish him all the best.

